# hemorrhagic septicemia



## gina630 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this site and looking for some advice. I have a 55 gallon tank at home with 2 bala sharks, pleco, silver dollar, clown loach, 3 tin foil barbs and a few skirt tetras. My water parameters are as follows, ph 7.4, ammonia is 0, nitrite are 0 are nitrates were 5. Several days ago I noticed my tin foil barbs had red marks on them kind of resembled streaks, I didn't know what it was or what to do, so I added some salt thinking maybe the injured themselves somehow. Today the red marks were continuously becoming bigger and looked much worse. I went to an aquarium store and they suggested it is hemorrhagic septicemia, and recommended I purchase anitbiotics. I am not a fan of medicating fish tanks but given the severity of the problem I began treatment today and removed my carbon from the filter. I have had my tank for over 3 years now and have never incurred a problem like this. I have read several articles and forums online and to my surprise I am seeing lots of comments from fish enthusiasts who claim this is a severe deadly and incureable disease. As you can imagine I am very upset and am not sure what to do. Humanely killing the fish and stripping the tank and starting over has crossed my mind several times this evening, but I am still holding on to the hope that this is a solvable problem. Please offer any advice you can give on this topic as there doesn't seem to be too much advice out there on the web as to what to do for this disease. The only fish that seems affected by this disease thus far are my tin foil barbs, I would hate to strip the tank and remove fish that aren't affected for no reason, but if it is the only option I have then I am prepared to take that action. I love this hobby dearly and will not let this deter me from continuing in the event I need to do so. What I really need to know, is if this bacteria or virus can survive in the water and if my entire tank is contaminated, how do I get rid of it completely, what do I clean the tank and ornaments with to restart and ensure I will not spread the virus to new fish. Please help!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A while ago, so that I would have some info about diseases I have not experienced, I saved the contents of an article from Practical Fishkeeping about fish diseases by Dr. Peter Burgess.



> Septicaemia
> Blood poisoning caused by the presence of toxin(s) in the blood. Most cases involve toxins produced by pathogenic bacteria (such as various species and strains of Aeromonas, Pseudomonas and Vibrio) that have entered the fish's bloodstream. Septicaemia can manifest as widespread reddening of the fish's skin and sometimes enlargement of the blood vessels (hyperaemia) that run through the fins. In some cases it shows up as brown blotches on the skin (as sometimes observed in affected goldfish).
> 
> Septicaemic fish may appear ill, lethargic and are likely to die unless promptly treated with antibiotics from the vet. Over-the-counter bacteria remedies are less effective. Good aquarium hygiene will reduce risks of bacterial infections that can lead to septicaemia.


I'd call my vet to see if I could get a prescription. He/she may be able to recommend whether to treat the whole tank or separate affected fish.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Which antibiotic are you currently treating with?
Recommended medications are:
Nitrofurazone, Kanamycin (you can combine and treat with both) *OR*
Triple Sulfa *OR*
Neomycin combined with Kanamycin.
Also recommended are baths or dips in Methylene Blue *OR* Potassium Permanganate.


----------



## gina630 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am currently using E.M. Erythromycin


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Erythromycin is primarily a gram positive medication whereas septicemia (Aeromonas) is more than likely gram negative. I'd switch medications after a large water change (50% or more) and 48 hours of running carbon.
If you're seeing improvement with the erythromycin, continue treating until the course is finished and then reassess.


----------

